# Boat mooring in Dubai ?



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello,

Do you know if you can moore a boat in Dubai directly outside of the marina ? If yes what are the costs ?

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea but to do so you have to have residency and a property to live in.

You cannot use the boat as a place to live - just in case you were thinking that way


----------



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a residency and also an apartment. I just want to buy a boat and moore it outside of the marina because the marina is very expensive.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ExpatFR said:


> I have a residency and also an apartment. I just want to buy a boat and moor it outside of the marina because the marina is very expensive.


I'm not even sure if there are any moorings outside the marina areas - I've lived overlooking one and everyone is inside the marina. There was no mooring outside. 

I recall another thread on this subject a few years ago (hence my first comment) and the conclusion was to go to RAK, or down the coast or even onto the Oman coast because there was no other option.

Dubai property on the coast is horrendously expensive - its the reason the Palm was built and the Creek extension so there is no cheap coastline anywhere.


----------



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

What about dry storage with vallet service ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Many people park their boats in various places then tow them down to the slipway. There are a few boat parks about. You could also look at moorings in DOSC.

Also to bear in mind under new regulations all boats have to be registered and licensed and if a powerboat you need an RYA license as well.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ExpatFR said:


> What about dry storage with valet service ?


Not the faintest I'm afraid although I recall the had a clamp down on boats left on public roads a few months ago. Quite a few around Jumeirah on unused plots 'disappeared' overnight.


----------

